# grizzly 700 stuck in 4x4



## 09grizzly700

sup guys 4x4 is stuck hit the the button nothing happens checked fuses relays. would the silanoid just go out and leave it engaged in 4x4? if know anything about this or how to fix it please let me know!! thanks!


----------



## Polaris425

Man if it w as a brute we could tell you real quick! Maybe someone will chime in soon.


----------



## 09grizzly700

lol yea all my buddies have brutes so im like the od one out!


----------



## primetime1267

flip flop your black 4wd relays around.. Sounds weird, but it worked for me not too long ago until I bought new ones. You can even get a cheapy relay from NAPA that will work.


----------



## Bauman

Check and see if the plug is still in the front diff I had a stick pull mine out and it stayed in 4x4 strange but happened


----------



## greenkitty7

may have actuator problems...


----------

